# CFE says cheaper electric rates coming



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

El Universal - Nación - Bajo Reserva Exprés Luz más barata desde enero: CFE

According to the article you should see a reduction in your electricity bill beginning in January. Doesn't say how much.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I Liked the last paragraph:

"Now don't be cynical. It's been clarified that this reduction is due to energy reform and has nothing to do with this being an election year."


----------



## DonMartin (Feb 3, 2015)

If anyone has been having any difficulty paying your CFE bill from outside of the country or online try Regalii. There are other vendors that offer the same service but I've heard they offer low flat rates and they're a reliable company. Could be a good compliment to lower electricity prices.


----------

